# 45 degree 4" PVC elbow as a drop trap?



## icodebot (Oct 26, 2009)

I've read about people using a 45 degree 4" PVC elbow as a drop trap, but couldn't find any pictures of this set up anywhere. Does anyone have a picture or a link of one they can share?


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

I had moved this coop in my garage.It had a landing plat from and a small door that i removed.The thing i noticed though when using pvc,instead of bob trap,is when a bird enters the bob it makes noise when it clings to each other.
Thus making other birds trap too when they hear it,and not see the bird go in.





http://i487.photobucket.com/albums/rr233/obow/img1268747902914.jpg?t=1268747928

http://i487.photobucket.com/albums/rr233/obow/img1268747903162.jpg?t=1268748023


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have some at home that I can post.. but that will be later.


----------



## icodebot (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks! First pics I've seen on the net, and I looked *everywhere*.


----------



## icodebot (Oct 26, 2009)

My pigeon training skills suck, so I am going to go with a drop trap of some sort. I don't think I could get them to go through a bob trap. I can't even get them to fly together, they just scatter.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

icodebot said:


> My pigeon training skills suck, so I am going to go with a drop trap of some sort. I don't think I could get them to go through a bob trap. I can't even get them to fly together, they just scatter.


Time and patience is all you need. Don't let the birds teach you, you need to teach them!

What kind of birds do you have?


----------

